# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Huawei update (03.08.2017) - 16 NEW Huawei models added

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Tool Users,* 
To make our  software better for you, we  bring updates regularly. Every     update of  our software includes  improvements for stability and     bugfixes.
If you have any feedback or run  into issues, come find us at  our live support, we are happy to help  you.   *Software version:* *14.63.1203* *Release date:* *03. Aug. 2017*   *Added new models:* *Huawei Enjoy 6* (NCE-AL00) - Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI*Huawei Ascend Y600* (Y600-U151) - Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI*Huawei Y360* (Y360-U93) - Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI*Huawei Ascend Y520* (Y520-U03,Y520-U12, Y520-U22,Y520-U33) - Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI*Huawei Ascend G610* (G610-U00,G610-U15,G610-U20,G610-U30,G610-T00,G610-T11,G610-C00) - Direct Unlock*Huawei Ascend Y330* (Y330-U11) - Direct Unlock*Huawei GR3* (TAG-L01) - FRP Remove *[Beta test]*   
__________________________________________  * 
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

